# Bergbau 300+



## Andî39 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe buffies,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich schon Bergabu weiter als 300 skillen kann ?

So, ich habe mal wieder einen Twink hochgespielt, diesmal ist es ein Untoter Schurke. Er hat gerade Level 46 erreicht und seine Berufe sind Bergbau + Ingenieur.
Da ich eigentlich nur Level und die Berufe nicht mitskille, wollte ich es diesmal anders machen, ich habe eher nebenbei gelevelt und mehr Berufe geskillt und Erze gefarmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Somit steht mein Bergbau schon bei 300 und mein Ingi bei Skill 283.
Da ich in OG leider nicht den Skill bis 375 erlernen kann, fragte ich meinen Kumpel. Der meint (hat noch zu frühen BC Zeiten gelvlt und BB + Ingi geskillt) ich habe Pech und muss bis Lvl 55
warten, um in die Scherbenwelt zu gelangen und bis 375 skillen zu können.


Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, schon von 46-58 einmal weiterzuskillen, damit ich dann in der Scherbenwelt nicht wieder stundenlang auf Erzsuche gehen muss, um z. B. den SKill fürs nächste Erz zu besitzen ?

Stimmt es, dass man Level 55 sein muss, um den Skill bis 375 erlernen zu können ?


----------



## niaselegris (21. Januar 2009)

nicht 55, aber 50, soweit ich weiss

/edith sagt mir grad noch, dass man mit 300 in der Scherbenwelt gut Teufelseisen sammeln kann, und somit kann man bequem dort beim Leveln weiterskillen...


----------



## Bodog (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Eigentlich müsstest du mit Skill 275 in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel dein Bergbau weiter skillen können.
Habe schon LvL 19er PvP Twinks mit Bergbau / Kräuterkunde 375 gesehen.
Lass dich einfach von einem Magier nach Shattrath porten und flieg hin.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Andî39 (21. Januar 2009)

So, heute noch einmal viel gespielt und das ist jetzt der Stand:


Level 49
BB + Ingi beide auf 300

Kann ich nun schon bis 375 lernen und weiterskillen oder muss ich noch ein Level warten ? (ich meine ein level ist schnell gemacht, aber wenn ich es jetzt kann würde ich heute abend nochmal kurz zum Lehrer^^)

Gibt es in Shattrath einen BB und/oder Ingi Lehrer ? (oder in i-einer anderen Hordenhauptstadt)


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

ab 58 kannst du durch das Portal in die Scherbenwelt, als Horde musst du dann nach Thrallmar gehen (für allys weiß ich grad nicht wie das heißt) dort stehen dann Lehrer für Bergbau und Ingi (In den Haupstädten kannst du die Skills nur bis 300 lernen).
Du kannst dir auch ein Portal nach Shatt machen lassen und von dort aus nach Thrallmar gehen...


----------



## ciaz (3. Februar 2009)

1. Man kann schon mit Lvl 1 nach Shat (Hexer/Magier notwendig)
2. Sammelberufe haben keine Levelbegrenzung (mehr).


----------



## Logeras (4. Februar 2009)

Was Ciaz schreibt ist richtig. Blizz hat mit einem der vorletzten Patches die Stufenbegrenzung für Sammelberufe aufgehoben.


----------

